# HILFE -> no filesystem could mount root, tried .....

## Virus_plbg

Halle an alle Gentoo-User 

ich habe habe bei meiner gentoo installation  massive Problem und weiß nicht mehr weiter 

meine Fehlermeldung beim booten:  

```

no filesystem could mount root, tried: etx3 msdos vfat iso9660

kernelpanic - not syncing: VFS :Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1,0)

```

hier habt ihr meine Daten:

die FSTAB

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Die grub.conf 

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3

x# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo2 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3

# vim:ft=conf:

```

Festplatten-Info

```

fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x34fe34fd

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40162   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6         130     1004062+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3             131        9729    77103967+  83  Linux

```

Wenn ihr mehr informationen braucht dann bitte schreibt mir ich Antworte dann direkt

schon mal Danke im vorraus.

Mfg  

VirusLast edited by Virus_plbg on Sun Mar 29, 2009 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

ersetz mal hda in deiner fstab durch sda.

Könnte hieran liegen.

----------

## Virus_plbg

nein daran lag es nicht ...

ist eine IDE-Platte

```

fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x34fe34fd

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40162   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6         130     1004062+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3             131        9729    77103967+  83  Linux

```

DANKE !

----------

## Max Steel

Kommt aber drauf an ob du im Kernel den libata Treiber oder die alten ata Treiber eingebaut hast.

Standardmäßig wird heutzutage der libata genommen, obwohl die ATA (IDE) Treiber noch als experimentell gelten.

Auf den LiveCDs ist meines Wissens nach noch der alte Treiber eingebaut.

Deswegen der Vorschlag von manuels.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Virus_plbg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3
> ...

 

Was macht das x da?

Funktioniert es vllt. ohne RAM-Disk?

----------

## Virus_plbg

also habe die grup config gefixxxt und zwar:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo root=/dev/hda1 

```

Fehlermeldung

```

[...] root-nfs: no NFS server available, giving up.

[...] vfs: unable to mount root fs via NFS trying floppy

[...] vfs cannot open root device "hda1" or unknown-block (2,0)

[...] please append a correct "root=" boot option; here ar the available partition:

[...] kernel panic - not syncing: vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (2,0)
```

das X das war nur vertippt im Forum

DANKE!

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo root=/dev/hda3 

 

hda3 war schon richtig, du hast ja eine Boot-Partition auf hda1

mit live-cd und co kannst du /dev/hda3 mounten?

----------

## blice

 *Virus_plbg wrote:*   

> also habe die grup config gefixxxt und zwar:
> 
> ```
> title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5 
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Virus_plbg

also

ChrisJumper    mit jeder belibigen live cd kann ich das normal mounten...

habe das ohne pfad gemacht....

ich muss den angeben...

----------

## disi

Also wie ich von deiner /etc/fstab lesen kann benutzt du ext2 und ext3

```
/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0 
```

Benutzt du lvm? Versuche doch mal alle gaengigen Filesystems fest(*) in den kernel zu bauen, also second extended(ext2), ext3, ext4(falls vorhanden). Sofern du irgendetwas mit reiserfs hattest muss du noch reiserfs einbauen.

Bei LVM musst du ein initramfs erstellen, um die Module "vorzuladen". Dafuer bietet sich genkernel an. Bei Genkernel kannst du eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen, selbst wenn du kein lvm/raid benutzt.

----------

## mv

 *manuels wrote:*   

> ersetz mal hda in deiner fstab durch sda.

 

Die fstab ist (zu diesem Zeitpunkt des Bootens) zunächst mal egal. In der grub.conf muss bei root=... das hda durch sda ersetzt werden (falls der Kernel mit den libata-Treibern arbeitet). Wenn dies der Grund für das Problem war, muss natürlich die fstab auch verändert werden (sonst kommt zwar der Kernel hoch, aber kurz darauf gibt es Ärger   :Wink:  ).

----------

## blice

 *Virus_plbg wrote:*   

> also
> 
> ChrisJumper    mit jeder belibigen live cd kann ich das normal mounten...
> 
> habe das ohne pfad gemacht....
> ...

 

Das mit dem pfad is zwar eigenartig, im laufendem system hast Du dann /boot/boot/kernel-gentoo , aber evtl bau mal einen neuen und die grundtreiber

(Ide, Scsi, ata, und die häufigsten filesysteme ext2/3,ntfs,vfat,reiserfs) fest in den Kernel. Für den Fall, daß Du hier <m> hast wird der kernel nie booten.

Eine andere Idee kann noch sein, daß dein Bios ein Software-Raid vorgaukelt, einfach disablen ging bei meinen auch nicht.

Ich musste das Raid an sich aktivieren und  jedes einzelne laufwerk auf disabled setzen.

----------

